# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Emer musliman dhe bashkekohor per djem

## Era-R

Selamu Alejkum motra dhe vellezer..Fillimisht me lejoni tju uroj nga zemra Kurban Bajramin. Allahu sjellte me te begati e meshire...
Ne jemi ne pritje te nje djali..kishim deshire tia vinim emrin musliman por edhe pak bashkekohor...qe te mos ndihet ndryshe nga femijet e tjere..nese dikush di jua kisha ditur per nder po te me thonit ndonje,,,po pati mundesi edhe kuptimin.Allahu jua shperblefte..

----------


## Linë

Ue alejkum selam Era-R

Shembull:

Amar - jetëgjatë, jeton shumë 

Enis - ai që të shoqëron, shoqëruesi 

Enes - adaptuar, mësuar 

Imran - Vend i banuar, jo shkretinë 

Jahja - Jeton (emër i një pejgamberi) 

Rejhan - Simbolik, i shkruar me shifra; alegorik 

Rijad - Kënaqësi, pajtueshmëri 

Sead - Fat, fatbardhësi 

Zaim - Prijës, udhëheqës 

Adnan - gjakpastër, fis i hershëm arab e tje. e tje...

----------

Era-R (19-01-2016)

----------


## S V S

une skuptoj nje gje ketu pse kerkoni dhe i quani  emra musliman.kur thjesht ato jan emra arabe kur po keto emra qe perdorin muslimanet ne vendet arabe i perdorin edhe te krishtert qe jetojn ne vende arabe.muhameti e kishte emrin muhamet qe kur lindi dhe musliman u be rrethe moshes 45 vjeç.njoh shume te krishtere qe vijne nga ato vende dhe i kan emrat po te njejte me muslimanet.veri emer shqiptar ore burre se askush sta merre per te keq.

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Tungjatjeta Era-r,

Se pari, ju deshiroj nje shendet te mire juve dhe femijes (akoma ne barke sa kuptova) dhe pastaj nje lindje te shendosh ne nje kohe te duhur.

Moter e dashur (sipas emrit  me duket te jesh femer,apo jo?), pse deshironi emer musliman? Si e kuptoj une, ju jeni shqiptare, pra, si Gjuha e Simbolet tjera kombetare, edhe Emri ( i djalit) percakton perkatesine kombetare te tij...A deshiron ti qe nje dite djalit tende t´i thone se,* nuk je shqiptar?*

Sa emra te bukur qe kemi ne gjuhen shqipe, si; Besnik, Agron, Kreshnik, Kushtrim... e shume e shume te tjere...

----------

Era-R (19-01-2016)

----------


## El0na

> Tungjatjeta Era-r,
> 
> Se pari, ju deshiroj nje shendet te mire juve dhe femijes (akoma ne barke sa kuptova) dhe pastaj nje lindje te shendosh ne nje kohe te duhur.
> 
> Moter e dashur (sipas emrit  me duket te jesh femer,apo jo?), pse deshironi emer musliman? Si e kuptoj une, ju jeni shqiptare, pra, si Gjuha e Simbolet tjera kombetare, edhe Emri ( i djalit) percakton perkatesine kombetare te tij...A deshiron ti qe nje dite djalit tende t´i thone se,* nuk je shqiptar?*
> 
> Sa emra te bukur qe kemi ne gjuhen shqipe, si; Besnik, Agron, Kreshnik, Kushtrim... e shume e shume te tjere...


Ti vjen e jep keshilla per emra Shqiptaresh kur emri yt eshte 24 karat Arab.
Edhe Sami edhe Hysen???

----------


## goldian

edhe musliman dhe bashkekohor?
si te thuash e du gruan te virgjer po qe te kete pervoje ne seks

----------


## Prudence

Adem= Adam, foli Adi dhe je ok.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## El0na

Kam nje komshie qe eshte Muslimane dhe ka dy djem, i madhi e ka emri Taxhul dhe i dyti Zahirul. Uroj te te pelqej njeri prej ketyre dy emrave.

----------


## ane

> Ti vjen e jep keshilla per emra Shqiptaresh kur emri yt eshte 24 karat Arab.
> Edhe Sami edhe Hysen???


Samiu nuk e vendosi emrin e tij me vullnetin e tij ,te tjeret vendosen per kete por Samiu e din cdo te thote te kesh nje emer qe nuk ka te bej asgje me identitetin kombetar keshtuqe keshillat e tij jane me te vlefshmet sepse bazohen nga praktika.Une kam nje moter me emer arab(emrin e stergjyshes),ende ankohet tek prinderit...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ane

Nuk ka emra musliman ,ka emra arab ,kush thote qe ka emra musliman ai genjen haptas .

----------


## angmokio

> Samiu nuk e vendosi emrin e tij me vullnetin e tij ,te tjeret vendosen per kete por Samiu e din cdo te thote te kesh nje emer qe nuk ka te bej asgje me identitetin tend  keshtuqe keshillat e tij jane me te vlefshmet sepse bazohen nga praktika.Une kam nje moter me emer arab(emrin e stergjyshes),ende ankohet tek prinderit...


Je gabim, Samiu sikur mos ta pelqente emrin e tij nuk vinte dhe u regjistronte ne forum me Sami Hyseni por me emer Shqiptar. Fakti qe se beri do te thote qe eshte ne rregull me ate emer.

Ne Shqiptaret mbarojme te japim keshilla pa u menduar gjate.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Selamu Alejkum motra dhe vellezer..Fillimisht me lejoni tju uroj nga zemra Kurban Bajramin. Allahu sjellte me te begati e meshire...
> Ne jemi ne pritje te nje djali..kishim deshire tia vinim emrin musliman por edhe pak bashkekohor...qe te mos ndihet ndryshe nga femijet e tjere..nese dikush di jua kisha ditur per nder po te me thonit ndonje,,,po pati mundesi edhe kuptimin.Allahu jua shperblefte..


Abdyl
Abdullah
Abdulkalahiri
Aziz
Mulham
Mundhir
Munzir
Mustafa
Mushtaq
Nadhir
Habib

e shume e shume te tjere.

Ke dhe Arben
Ardit
e shume e shume te tjere.




> Je gabim, Samiu sikur mos ta pelqente emrin e tij nuk vinte dhe u regjistronte ne forum me Sami Hyseni por me emer Shqiptar. Fakti qe se beri do te thote qe eshte ne rregull me ate emer.
> 
> Ne Shqiptaret mbarojme te japim keshilla pa u menduar gjate.


Te regjistrohej me emer shqiptar te hiqej si dikush tjeter?

----------


## ane

> Je gabim, Samiu sikur mos ta pelqente emrin e tij nuk vinte dhe u regjistronte ne forum me Sami Hyseni por me emer Shqiptar. Fakti qe se beri do te thote qe eshte ne rregull me ate emer.
> 
> Ne Shqiptaret mbarojme te japim keshilla pa u menduar gjate.


Ai vetem  ka dashur te regjistrohet me emrin e tij te vertete ,kaq ,nuk besoj qe femijve te tij u ka vendosur emra arab perderisa e dha keshillen me larte .Pse ti je pro vendosjes se emrave arab?!

----------


## angmokio

> Ai vetem  ka dashur te regjistrohet me emrin e tij te vertete ,kaq ,nuk besoj qe femijve te tij u ka vendosur emra arab perderisa e dha keshillen me larte .Pse ti je pro vendosjes se emrave arab?!


Profeti a.s i thote prinderve Musliman te kene kujdes ne vendosjen e emrave te femijeve te tyre dhe te zgjedhin per ta emra qe kane kuptim te bukur.

Sigurisht emer Shqiptar ose Islam.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Une kam nje moter me emer arab(emrin e stergjyshes),ende ankohet tek prinderit...


Zgjidhja eshte e thjeshte: Bashkia e nderronte brenda 10 minutave

----------


## angmokio

> Abdyl
> Abdullah
> Abdulkalahiri
> Aziz
> Mulham
> Mundhir
> Munzir
> Mustafa
> Mushtaq
> ...


Ti pse vure nickun plaku me kostum dhe jo emrin tend real?

----------


## teta

> edhe musliman dhe bashkekohor?
> si te thuash e du gruan te virgjer po qe te kete pervoje ne seks


e njof kete situat
dhe nuk eshte shaka as ky versioni qe thua ti
pooor nga rrespekti per anataret e familjes edhe do te ju plotesosht deshiren,por edhe nuk do qe te demtohet nese ben ta quaj kshu femiun me ndonje emer parahistorik.

----------


## Le dévoué

> Nuk ka emra musliman ,ka emra arab ,kush thote qe ka emra musliman ai genjen haptas .


Ok Ane, emra arab do t'i vejm femive tan, ku po te dhemb ty ? Mos ndoshta emri ane eshte emer shqiptar ?! Emrat shqiptar pervec se tek muslimanet, ende nuk pash tek mark-gjonajt !

----------


## Tipiku

Ebjan ose Abjan

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ane

> Ok Ane, emra arab do t'i vejm femive tan, ku po te dhemb ty ? Mos ndoshta emri ane eshte emer shqiptar ?! Emrat shqiptar pervec se tek muslimanet, ende nuk pash tek mark-gjonajt !


Eshte e drejte e juaja te vendosnin vet per emrat e femijve tuaj ,ska asgje te keqe ,une vetem dhashe nje keshille  :shkelje syri: "kam frike" se nga euforia e juaj momentale do "pesojne" vet me vone  femijet tuaj ,si ata Gadafet e Kosoves .Nofka Ane nuk eshte emri im i vertete ,eshte thjesht per perdorim ne kete forum dhe me pelqen si emer por kurre sdo ja vendosja femijes tim!

----------

